# Siemens SIMATIC S7 v5.4 unter Windows 7



## Xylen.C4 (15 Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

Ich habe bisher noch keine Anleitung gefunden, mit der man auf Windows 7 Step7 inkl der Simulation zum Laufen bringt, nach langem versuchen habe ich es geschafft und will euch das nicht vorenthalten!
Das diese Anleitung nicht unbedingt auf einem System installiert werden soll, mit dem man effektiv arbeitet sollte jedem klar sein!

Ich habe die Aktuellste Version von WINCC und Siemens Simatic v5.4 SR6 benutzt, mein Windows 7 PRO hat alle Updates installiert!

Als erstes habe ich WINCC installiert, danach habe ich erst diese Anleitung befolg und die MSI Dateien verändert um den IGNORE Button zu aktivieren:

 ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 *Installation*

1. Download und Installiere das Tool MSI ORCA msi
- http://www.technipages.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/11/orca.Msi

2. Nun muss die Installation Datei auf der CD verändert werden, hierfür den Inhalt der CD auf die Festplatte kopieren
3. Die Beliebige setup.msi mit ORCA öffnen z.B. STEP7 CD_1\STEP7\Disk1
4. Im dem linken Fenster den Eintrag ControlCondition öffnen
5. In den rechten Fenstern alle „DLG_InstallationRequirements“ von Disable nach Enable verändern

Dies habe ich mit allen .msi Dateien folgender Programme auf der S7 Installation CD gemacht!

CD_1:

-Step7
-PLCSIM
-S7PCT

CD_2:

-S7-Graph
-S7-Scl

(der Automation License Manager wurde von mir vorher mit WINCC installiert!)


  ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
* 
S7EpaSRVx.exe*

Step7 und PCLSIM haben rumgemeckert das die Datei S7EpaSRVx.exe fehlt, dies kann aber vorerst nicht beachtet werden, die Installation geht weiter! (wenn ihr diese nicht habt einfach ---->“S7EpaSRVx.exe“<----- bei  Google suchen)

Nach der Installation habe ich das Problem mit der S7EpaSRVx.exe behoben, hierbei ist das Problem das der Installation Manager nicht alle benötigten Dateien auf den Datenträger kopiert und ihn deswegen auch nicht findet, da ich vorher die Warnmeldung ignoriert habe, "installiere" ich diese Datei dazu nun selber!
  Die Datei kann man von einer Bestehenden Vista Installation beziehen oder man ladet sie sich übers Internet herunter (wie oben beschrieben)
  Diese muss in den Ordner C:\Program Files\Common Files\Siemens\S7SDD Kopiert werden!
  ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*
PLCSIM*

Jetzt besteht aber immer noch das Problem, das ich in der Simulation keine Schnittstelle (oben links, Auswahlfenster) auswählen kann, dies liegt daran das die Installation der PLCSIM die Treiber hierfür nicht installiert hat, dies habe ich dadurch bemerkt das ich im Simatic Manager keine MPI Schnittstelle auswählen konnte, dies kann aber ohne Probleme nachgeholt werden!

Hierzu muss wie folgt vorgegangen werden:

1. Simatic Manager Starten
2. Im Menü auf EXTRAS gehen
3. PG/PC Schnittstelle einstellen
4. Im Kasten "Schnittstellen" (im untrerem Teil) auf "Auswählen" klicken
5. PLCSIM5.x auswählen
6. In der Mitte auf Installieren drücken

ich habe auch noch die "ISO ind." Ethernet installiert, weiß aber nicht ob das von Interesse ist!

7. Nun kann alles geschlossen werde und in der Simulation die MPI Schnittstelle ausgewählt werden, ich habe einen kurzen Test mit ProModPro gemacht und dieser ist erfolgreich geglückt!

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 
* S7 Hilfe*

Installiere DIESES Update um die Kompabilität mit Windows 7 zu schaffen, da Siemens für die Hilfedateien noch eine alte Strucktur benutzt, die von Windows 7 Standartmäßig nicht unterstützt wird! 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 
* LAN Diagnose -> diagdisp.dll nicht gefunden*

  Die Datei Data1.cab im Ordner ...\S7 CD\CD_1\STEP7\Disk1\s7sdd\Data1 enthält die Notwendige Datei! Diese kann mit z.B. WinRAR entpackt werden!

Diese heisst: DIAGDISP.DLL_79693C52_DB55_4591_B7CC_C32BD2154132 und muss in DIAGDISP.DLL umbenannt werden, danach muss sie nach C:\Windows\System32 kopiert werden und siehe da, diese Funktion funktioniert wieder!

  ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 
* LAN Übertragung (Treiber nicht gefunden)*

  Die Datei Data1.cab im Ordner ...\S7 CD\CD_1\STEP7\Disk1\s7sdd\ enthält die Notwendige Datei! Diese kann mit z.B. WinRAR entpackt werden!

Diese heisst: S7ONTCP.DLL_739F7008_090C_11D6_9B84_0004760E38E2und muss in S7ONTCP.DLL umbenannt werden, danach muss sie nach C:\Windows\ 

Danach spuckt er bei mir wenigstens keine Fehlermeldung mehr aus, wenn ich was übertragen will, da ich aber zu hause keine CPU habe womit ich es testen kann, kann es sein das wieder irgenteine DLL fehlt!
  ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*   Mfg Xylen.C4*​


----------



## Question_mark (15 Oktober 2009)

*Abwarten*

Hallo,



			
				Xylen.C4 schrieb:
			
		

> bis Siemens es auf die Reihe bekommt eine Version für Windows 7 rauszubringen!



Ich sehe keinen Grund, jetzt wenige Tage nach dem final release von Win7 mir diese ganze Prozedur anzutun. Ich lege eher mehr Wert darauf, die ganzen Simatic Software Pakete auf einem mir bekannten und stabilen OS (und das ist WinXP Prof mit SP3 mittlerweile) all das Gerödels ohne grössere Probleme lauffähig und stabil in Betrieb zu haben. Insbesondere die meisten COM-Pakete aus dem STEP 5 ...

Ich brauche ein stabiles OS, und das ist nicht immer unbedingt das neueste.
Wenn die Simatic Software dann einmal durchgängig für Win7 freigegeben sind und Win7 mit SP2 verfügbar ist, dann werde ich das nochmal neu überlegen 

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Ralle (15 Oktober 2009)

@qm

Na ja qm, die Fragen kamen ja schon. Schüler, Lehrlinge und Studenten z.Bsp., können für ihre Ausbildung u.U. durchaus dies Anleitung nutzen, um ihre Rechner mit Step7 zu bespielen. Bei einem Laptop für den täglichen Programmiereinsatz am "lebenden Objekt" würde ich das auch nicht empfehlen.


----------



## Xylen.C4 (16 Oktober 2009)

@Question_mark

es fordert ja niemand von dir das du das machen musst! Never change a running system!

Aber da ich selber gerade die weiterbildung zum Elektrotechniker mache und keine lust mehr auf XP habe, finde ich es schon super das es auch so geht!

Ich könnte es auch mit dem Virtual PC XP emulieren und es da installieren... aber schnell ist das dann auch nicht, da kann ich ja direkt nen extra OS mit XP installieren!


----------



## LinusAM4V (16 Oktober 2009)

*Nachfrage...*

Hallo zusammen.
Bist du sicher, wenn du schreibst:


> "Ich habe die Aktuellste Version von WINCC und Siemens Simatic v5.4 SP6 benutzt, mein Windows 7 PRO hat alle Updates installiert!"



Bist du sicher, dass du SP6(??) benutzt?

mfg
Linus


----------



## gravieren (16 Oktober 2009)

Hi




> Bist du sicher, dass du SP6(??) benutzt?


Ich denke, dass er "Step 7 Profesionell SR6" gemeint hat.


----------



## Xylen.C4 (16 Oktober 2009)

ja das stimmt, ich habe die Version Siemens Simatic Step7 Professional 2006 SR6. dachte eigentlich das es die aktuellste währe!


----------



## gravieren (16 Oktober 2009)

Hi



> ja das stimmt, ich habe die Version Siemens Simatic Step7 Professional 2006 SR6. dachte eigentlich das es die aktuellste währe!


Einfach ein paar SPs drüber und gut ists.


----------



## Hans.S (16 Oktober 2009)

STEP 7 läuft ja ohnedies schon Problemlos unter Vista.
Sehe keinen Grund warum man da auf Windows 7 umsteigen sollte.
Ausser man braucht das unbedingt das man die Fenster mit einem Klick transparent schalten kann oder das man mit einem Klick alle  Fenster in der neuen Taskleiste anordnen kann.
Sonst hat sich Microsoft meines wissens nach nichts grossartig neues einfallen lassen.

mfg.Hans


----------



## Xylen.C4 (16 Oktober 2009)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=6859@Hans.S

mit dem Tipp wollte ich nur den Leuten helfen, die es in Erwägung ziehen, damit hab ich direkt niemanden angesprochen das dieser es unbedingt braucht!

bei mir läuft es au net auf nem produktivem System! Für das Bisschen Simulation läufst 1A


----------



## Hary252 (29 Oktober 2009)

hi

Ich finds Klasse das sich hier einer die mühe macht um herauszufinden wie man es unter W7 Installieren kann, weil es gibt immer welche die SPS als kleines Hobby haben und eben auch gerne das neuste OS wollen.


----------



## m.beeken (30 Oktober 2009)

Hallo      Xylen.C4,

funktioniert auch der Zugangspunkt über Ethernet? Hast du das mal getestet?
Also ich kann über Ethernet nicht Online gehen, MPI funktioniert!

MfG
Michael


----------



## Xylen.C4 (30 Oktober 2009)

dazu bin ich noch nicht gekommen, da sich in der schule sich alles wieder ganz schön in die länge zieht :-x


hast du mal versucht die restlichen treiber bei der Schnitstellenverwaltung zu installieren, so wie die MPI schnitstelle? Villeicht funktionierts ja!


Wird bei dir die Netwerkkarte überhaupt angezeigt?


mfg Xylen.C4


----------



## m.beeken (30 Oktober 2009)

Xylen.C4 schrieb:


> dazu bin ich noch nicht gekommen, da sich in der schule sich alles wieder ganz schön in die länge zieht :-x
> 
> 
> hast du mal versucht die restlichen treiber bei der Schnitstellenverwaltung zu installieren, so wie die MPI schnitstelle? Villeicht funktionierts ja!
> ...



Hallo Xylen.C4,

die Netzwerkkarte wird angezeigt, aber das Online gehen funktioniert leider nicht! Vielleicht fällt dir ja noch eine Lösung ein 

MfG

Michael


----------



## Xylen.C4 (30 Oktober 2009)

ich kanns leider net testen.... denke auch net das wir in nächster zeit an die SPS kommen, kann dir also leider net helfen ^^

kannst du übers netzwerk daten übertragen?


----------



## ChristophD (30 Oktober 2009)

Hi,

welche Schnittstelleparametrierung verwendest Du?
TCP/IP
TCP/IP (AUTO)
ISO Ind. Ethernet


----------



## m.beeken (30 Oktober 2009)

Das Netzwerk unter Windows 7 funktioniert soweit!

Habe sowohl TCP/IP al auch ISO Ind. Ethernet ausprobiert. Funktionieren leider beide nicht!

Michael


----------



## Ralle (30 Oktober 2009)

m.beeken schrieb:


> Das Netzwerk unter Windows 7 funktioniert soweit!
> 
> Habe sowohl TCP/IP al auch ISO Ind. Ethernet ausprobiert. Funktionieren leider beide nicht!
> 
> Michael



Sag mal, es gibt doch noch dieses Extra XP unter Windows 7, ich glaube nur bei der Business-Version. Da soll praktisch noch ein XP in einer VM laufen, ohne daß man das extra installieren oder Lizensieren muß. Hast du das in deiner Version, kannst du das dort mal testen?


----------



## m.beeken (30 Oktober 2009)

Ralle schrieb:


> Sag mal, es gibt doch noch dieses Extra XP unter Windows 7, ich glaube nur bei der Business-Version. Da soll praktisch noch ein XP in einer VM laufen, ohne daß man das extra installieren oder Lizensieren muß. Hast du das in deiner Version, kannst du das dort mal testen?



Das funktioniert, ist ja auch eine VM.
Läuft dann aber unter XP und halt nicht unter Windows 7.

Na ja, werden wir wohl auf die Freigabe von Siemens warten müssen.

Michael


----------



## Perfektionist (1 November 2009)

Xylen.C4 schrieb:


> ... mein Windows 7 PRO hat alle Updates installiert!


auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich jetzt darüber aufgeklärt werde, dass S7 noch nie in einem 64-Bit-Enviroment - auch nicht als VM? - lief:
Win7/32 oder Win7/64?

... und obwohl ich mir bewusst bin, dass ich jetzt hier ein OT aufmache: macht Win7/32 überhaupt noch Sinn (ausser auf Netbooks)?

Ansonsten noch meine Meinung: wenn man (so wie ich) es gewagt hat, Vista zu überspringen, so ist es eigentlich nie zu früh, sich anschliessend dann mit seven zu befassen (ich habe aber keine Beta vorab getestet - und bis jetzt hab ich mal nur seven auf einem Testsystem drauf ohne wirklich damit mehr gemacht zu haben, als eben nur seven zu installieren). Zudem halte ich seven für deutlich solider in der Erstausgabe, als es Vista war - der erste Kontakt mit seven war für mich irgendwie vertrauter, als ich diesen mit Vista erlebte.


----------



## Xylen.C4 (2 November 2009)

Win7 32Bit werkelt bei mir!


Obs mit der 64 Bit läuft? Keine ahnung!

Ob win7 32bit noch sinvoll ist, gehört hier glaub net rein, da scheiden sich die geister noch stark! Da mein system "nur" 2GB hat habe ich die 32Bit installiert!


----------



## adi5 (3 November 2009)

Hallo Xylen.C4,

Vielen Dank für deine Mühe.Die Installation hat nach deiner  Anleitung Problemlos geklappt.Ich benutze Win7 32 bit Ultimate und hab  S7
und WinCCFlex2008 am laufen .

Mfg

Adi5


----------



## m.beeken (5 November 2009)

Hallo Adi5,

kannst du die Steuerung über Ethernet programmieren?
Bei mir klappt das unter Windows 7 nicht!

MfG

Michael


----------



## darkdani (6 November 2009)

Hallo Michael

das Programmieren über ethernet klappt bei mir auch nicht.Ich hab keine Ahnung woran es liegt.

mfg

darkdani


----------



## viper19901 (10 November 2009)

*s7 unter windows vista home premium*

hi leute sorry das ich die such funktion nicht nutze, brauche aber ganz dringend hilfe weil ich es morgen in der schule brauche. wie installiere ich s7 auf mein vista home premium system er zeigt ja an das es unter vista nicht installiert werden kann und ich frage hier weil hier schon einer geschrieben hatte das es unter vista ja schon läuft. am besten ohne virtuellen pc. pls hilfe mfg viper19901


----------



## bike (10 November 2009)

Vista home geht nicht.

Und bevor du warten musst einfach doch die SuFu nutzen 

bike


----------



## banditman (18 November 2009)

adi5 schrieb:


> Hallo Xylen.C4,
> 
> Vielen Dank für deine Mühe.Die Installation hat nach deiner  Anleitung Problemlos geklappt.Ich benutze Win7 32 bit Ultimate und hab  S7
> und WinCCFlex2008 am laufen .
> ...



Hallo Adi5

könntest du mal kurz beschreiben wie du Winccflex installiert hast.

Ich bekomme Winccflex nicht installiert - bei mir stop das Setup schon beim 

Winistaller.

Vielen Dank 

Banditman


----------



## adi5 (18 November 2009)

Hallo Banditman,

 ich habe WinCC Flex auf Vista Ultimate installiert und dann ein update auf Win 7 Ultimate gemacht so hab ich nur Step 7 installieren müssen.


----------



## Xylen.C4 (30 November 2009)

hoihoi da bin ich wieder!

Ich war am Mittwoch auf der SPS/IPC/DRIVES 2009 und habe mir direkt nen Siemens Mitarbeiter geschnappt und ihm wegen dem Thema S7 und Win7 angesprochen, er hat gemeint das es noch nen halbes bis 3/4 jahr dauert, bis die endlich eine Kompatible Version veröffentlichen, er war ganz verdutzt als ich ihm gesagt hab das es zu 80% (für mich) ohne Probleme läuft!

Da ich heute in der Schule an eine CPU mit Ethernet Modul durfte, habe ich direkt mal geschaut was für Probleme STEP7 jetzt wieder hat, hierbei bin ich vor ein paar Minuten zu einer Lösung gekommen, da ich es aber noch nicht ausprobieren konnte, kann ich nicht sagen ob es geht!

Problem 1:

1. Simatic Manager Starten
2. Im Menü auf EXTRAS gehen
3. PG/PC Schnittstelle einstellen
4. Diagnose -> diagdisp.dll nicht gefunden

Da Google nichts brauchbares zu dieser DLL ausgespuckt hat habe ich kurzerhand alle gezppten Dateien auf der S7 Installations CD entpackt und siehe da, die datei ist in 2 Ordner vorhanden!

Die Datei Data1.cab im Ordner ...\S7 CD\CD_1\STEP7\Disk1\s7sdd\Data1 enthält die Notwendige Datei!

Diese heißt: DIAGDISP.DLL_79693C52_DB55_4591_B7CC_C32BD2154132 und muss in DIAGDISP.DLL umbenannt werden, danach muss sie nach C:\Windows\System32 kopiert werden und siehe da, diese Funktion funktioniert wieder!




Problem 2:

Jedesmal wenn ich eine Übertragung per LAN starten will, meldet er mir das er einen Treiber nicht finden kann, hier hat Google natürlich auch mal wieder keine Hilfe ausgespuckt und bin daher auf die Idee gekommen alle Zugriffe auf meine Festplatte zu loggen und zu schauen, welche Dateien nicht geöffnet werden konnten, hierbei war mir das Programm Procmon von Microsoft sehr behilflich, mit diesem Tool habe ich herausgefunden das er die Datei S7ONTCP.DLL nicht findet! Da ich vorher schon alle gezippten Dateien entpackt hatte, habe ich mich auch hier auf die Suche gemacht und siehe da! Sie ist vorhanden, also musste ich sie nur noch umbenennen und nach c:\Windows\ kopieren! Nun habe ich keine Fehlermeldung mehr, weiß aber noch nicht ob es funktioniert da ich es noch nicht testen konnte, vielleicht lässt mich mein Lehrer ja morgen schnell ran 


Die Datei Data1.cab im Ordner ...\S7 CD\CD_1\STEP7\Disk1\s7sdd\Data1 enthält die Notwendige Datei!

Diese heißt: S7ONTCP.DLL_739F7008_090C_11D6_9B84_0004760E38E2und muss in S7ONTCP.DLL umbenannt werden, danach muss sie nach C:\Windows\ 

Danach spuckt er bei mir wenigstens keine Fehlermeldung mehr aus, wenn ich was übertragen will, da ich aber zu hause keine CPU habe womit ich es testen kann, kann es sein das wieder irgendeine DLL fehlt!


*€: Erster Post wurde überarbeitet!*


----------



## papabär (30 November 2009)

An dieser stelle möchte ich kurz meine Frage einflechten. Läuft S7 auch auf Win7 home Premium oder brauch ich das Ultimate...oder noch warten bis die kompatieble Version raus kommt.....?

Gruß

papabär


----------



## Xylen.C4 (30 November 2009)

wenn du es Produktiv einsetzetn willst, würde ich auf jeden fall VISTA empfehlen oder auf die Offizielle Version warten! Alternativ kannst du es auch auf einer Virtual Machine unter Win7 benutzen!

Solltest du es nur zum Testen versuchen wollen, reicht die Premium!


----------



## bike (30 November 2009)

Xylen.C4 schrieb:


> wenn du es Produktiv einsetzetn willst, würde ich auf jeden fall VISTA empfehlen oder auf die Offizielle Version warten! Alternativ kannst du es auch auf einer Virtual Machine unter Win7 benutzen!
> 
> Solltest du es nur zum Testen versuchen wollen, reicht die Premium!



Nach meinem Kenntnisstand ist Professional uder Ultimate notwendig.
Unter Win7 Ultimate habe ich Step 7 laufen und kann die Probleme nicht nachvollziehen. Ich programmierere über Ethernet und zu einem 341.

Für die Arbeit zm Kunden ist mir WinXP aber noch sicherer und ich werde es so lange wie möglich erhalten.

bike


----------



## papabär (30 November 2009)

Xylen.C4 schrieb:


> wenn du es Produktiv einsetzetn willst, würde ich auf jeden fall VISTA empfehlen oder auf die Offizielle Version warten! Alternativ kannst du es auch auf einer Virtual Machine unter Win7 benutzen!
> 
> Solltest du es nur zum Testen versuchen wollen, reicht die Premium!



Ich nutze es für meine Schule (Weiterbildung zum Techniker Maschinenbau) 

Ähm, was meinst Du mit virtueller Maschine???

Gruß

papabär


----------



## MSB (30 November 2009)

papabär schrieb:


> Ähm, was meinst Du mit virtueller Maschine???



Ich würde sogar noch ne Stufe zurück gehen und XP empfehlen, aber das ist ja teilweise Ansichtssache.

Virtuelle Maschine:
Anderes Wort für VM-Ware, Virtual PC
Eine Software die dir innerhalb eines Host-Betriebssystems (z.B. Windows 7, Vista, XP, Linux ...)
einen Virtuellen PC bereitstellt, auf den du ein anderes Betriebssystem installieren kannst,
z.B. XP, Vista, Linux ...

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Xylen.C4 (1 Dezember 2009)

Ich werde in nächster zeit selber Probleme bekommen, wenn ich daten über das LAN senden will und das funktioniert eventuell nicht! Deshalb ist wie MSB gesagt hat windows XP die allerbeste wahl!

Ich kann aber auf einen Schul rechner umsteigen, habe deshalb also geringe Probleme!

Wenn ihr bei euch in der Schule nur mit ner Simulation arbeitet dann ist Win7 durchaus brauchbar! Jedoch nicht sobald es an Hardware geht!

Außerdem würde es mich wunder wenn über ner Virtual Machine der MPI Port (ohne USB adapter...) funktioniert!

Ganz zu schweigen von 64bit, würde mich allgemein wunder wenn das gehen würde!


----------



## rs-plc-aa (1 Dezember 2009)

Natürlich geht das mit 64bit. In einer virtuellen 32bit Umgebung natürlich.

Beispiel: Du hast einen PC mit Windows7 64bit (egal welche edition) und richtest dir dort eine virtuelle WindowsXP 32bit Umgebung ein.
Die LAN-Schnittstelle funktioniert in jeder VM, die benötigten Treiber für Step7 sind ja auf deinem 32bit System vorhanden (ohne nachträglich was pfuschen zu müssen).
Lediglich die USB Unterstützung stellt dich vor die Wahl welche VM-Software wohl zum Einsatz kommen sollte.

Erste Tests mit dem XP-Mode von Windows7 waren eher ernüchternd - speziell in Bezug auf die "Integrationsfeatures" (damit man die Anwendung quasi blanko starten kann ohne das VM-Fenster überhaupt zu sehen). Da habe ich auf meinem Testrechner noch ein wenig Treiberprobleme in der VM, kann aber auch an der noch jungen Version des Ganzen liegen.
Ansonsten ist das mit dem XP-Mode eine ganz nette Idee, wenn auch noch nicht ganz ausgereift.

Wer also unbedingt schon jetzt auf Windows7 umsteigen will dem empfehle ich sich darauf ein gescheites virtuelles XP zu setzen und zwar mit den VM-Softwares die bereits als funktionstüchtig bekannt sind.

Da ich mir gerade ein neues Laptop eingerichtet habe war ich ja auch am überlegen wie und was -> Ich habe mich aber dann letztlich noch mal besonnen und direkt XP installiert da einfach momentan ALLES darauf läuft.

Man darf nicht vergessen daß eine VM, wenn auch die Theorie es einem glauben machen will, letztlich doch nur einen Mehraufwand darstellt der nicht zu unterschätzen ist.

Da ich für meinen Apparat alle, und auch gute, XP 32bit Treiber bekommen habe läuft der auch dementsprechend super.
Und 3,37GB RAM sind doch wohl mehr als ausreichend momentan, oder?


----------



## Xylen.C4 (1 Dezember 2009)

Ich habe gerade die Übertragung der Daten per netzwerk versucht!

Es Läuft so wie auf XP oder Vista! Ich Hatte keine Probleme, auch die Variablenüberwachung arbeitet problemlos!

Aber vorsicht, ich habe bei weitem nicht alle Features von Step7 ausbrubiert! Es kann jederzeit vorkommen das weitere Probleme entstehen!


mfg Xylen.C4


----------



## lollipop (4 Januar 2010)

*Installation von WinCC Flexibel Windows 7.*

Wenn ich auf meinen mit den neuesten Updates ausgerüsteten Windows 7 Prof. die Installationsroutine von WinCC Flexibel 2008 starte, erscheint folgender Fehler:
"Auf Ihrem Rechner mit dem Betriebssystem ..... 
Eines dieser Betriebssysteme muss installiert sein ..."

Kurz: WinCC 2008 kontrolliert mein Betriebssystem und meint, es möchte nicht mit Windows 7 zusammenarbeiten.
Step7 läuft recht problemlos (bis jetzt).

Wie habt Ihr denn die Software auf Windows 7 installiert? In der Setups.ini habe ich keine Parameter gefunden, welche mein Problem lösen würden.

Lollipop


----------



## lollipop (4 Januar 2010)

*-->  Installation von WinCC Flexibel Windows 7.*


ganz einfach .....

Man benutze das Setup unter \CD_1\WinCCflexible\setup\setup.exe ....

Ja, zu früh gefragt, zu spät ausprobiert .... 
Aber jetzt ist es installiert .....

Lollipop


----------



## dada1983 (4 Januar 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

bin im Besitz eines neuen Notebooks mit dem Betriebssystem Windows 7 Home Premium 64 Bit.
Step 7 läuft damit nicht.
Hab danach alle anderen Versionen mit Step 7 versucht allerdings wurde die Installation immer abgebrochen.
Wie gesagt alle Windows 7 64Bit Versionen laufen nicht mit SR6.
Hab nach meinen Versuche auf einer Partition Windows 7 32Bit in der Professional Version und siehe an es geht.
Nun hab ich ein Problem.
Wenn ich ein Programm in einem FC schreibe und im Anschluss in einem OB aufrufe kann ich das geschriebene Programm nicht über den Simulator laufen lassen.
Bekomme folgende Fehlermeldung:
Es sind derzeit einige Anwendungen mit "echten"CPUs online verbunden.
Sie müssen diese Verbindungen schließen, bevor Sie die Simulation starten können.

Weiß nicht mehr weiter hat jemand von euch nen Rat?!?!?!
Wäre sehr dankbar.

Gruß


----------



## Egon (17 Januar 2010)

*S7EpaSRVx.exe*

Servus

Die Anleitung S7 für Win 7 hier umzubasteln ist gut gemacht und läuft auch prima, nur ich finde die S7EPaSRVx.exe nicht. Weder auf der Platte noch finde ich bei Google was. vielleicht hat diese jemand und könnte mir weiter helfen.

Besten Dank


----------



## banditman (19 Januar 2010)

Hallo Egon,

bin beim Googel auf folgenden Bezugsquelle für die Dateien gestossen :


*2. File S7EpaSRVx.exe not found*

 During the installation process of STEP7 the new error appears: “can’t find the S7EpaSRVx.exe file”. This error don’t interrupt the installation, but it appears again when work with “Setting the PG-PC interface” utility. There is no ability to add/remove any interface, for example, to start using PLCSIM.


​ The problem cause is the same: the setup program didn’t know OS version. The file S7EpaSRVx.exe must be located in Common Files\Siemes folder, though it’s required only in Vista not in XP. There are more some files in this folder that don’t install on Win7. The solution is simple: copy the Common Files\Siemens folder from Windows Vista with successfully installed Step7 Pro on it. You can download this folder with instuctions from
http://depositfiles.com/files/p8qrr5xsm
http://letitbit.net/download/2314.274a62325600990cd7bd8fe3f/Win7_adaptaion.zip.html
 It’s recomended to place this folder before starting the Step7 setup program. Then you will not got the any error.




Grüsse 



Banditman


----------



## Egon (25 Januar 2010)

Besten dank.

Hab eine zip Datei gefunden (Win7 Adaption) und da ist die exe unteranderem enthalten. Jetzt läuft alles aber habe ich noch das Problem, dass ich PLSIM nicht öffnen kann. Der Button ist nach wie vor grau hintlerlegt. Auch mit Accontroll klappt es nicht. 

Hat da jemand noch einen Tipp?


----------



## Rainer Hönle (25 Januar 2010)

Egon schrieb:


> Auch mit Accontroll klappt es nicht.


Was klappt mit ACCONtrol nicht? Wann tritt wo ein Fehler auf?


----------



## ALBundy (7 Februar 2010)

Habe Simatic Step7 5.4 SR6 und WinCC flexible 2008 + HF3  unter Win7 am laufen. Nur das SP1 für WinCC flex lässt sich nicht installieren - bricht schon am Anfang beim Windows Installer 3.1 ab...
Kennt einer ne Lösung für das Problem?

Edit: Problem gelöst. Einfach die setup-installation aus dem Ordner ...WinCC_flexible_2008_SP1\CD_1\WinCCflexible\ESHF\Setup  starten.


----------



## RRacer (13 März 2010)

Hallo,
mache momentan den SPS Techniker von Siemens in einer IHK.
Habe mir schon vor was längerem step 7 sr6 gezogen, konnte es aber jetzt erst installieren bzw ich habe Virtuel PC benutzt um es auf einer XP SP3 Version zu installieren.
Habe auf meinem Privatem Notebook Win 7 Ultimate x64 drauf.
Wie ich gelesen habe läuft es nicht so besonders, wollte jetzt halt die Zeit bis Ende des Kurses das daheim üben und wenn noch etwas nicht sitzen sollte üben, werde mir entweder nach dem Kurs oder nächsten Monat ein altes Notebook für die Arbeit und für das richtige anwenden kaufen.

Bei Virtuel Pc habe ich das Problem das ich den Simulator nicht starten kann, hängt das damit zusammen das ich da ja keine richtigen Schnittstellen habe?

Ich denke nicht das die noch step 7 für Win 7 rausbringen, die wollen doch in ein bis zwei Jahren diese neue Oberfläche rausbringen wo die 200er dann abgeschaft wird und die neue soll die 1200er sein und das normale step 7  wird auch auf diese Visuele Basis gebracht.
Was denkt ihr dazu?

Gruß
RRacer


----------



## Lazarus™ (11 Mai 2010)

Also das ist ja ein schöner Bastelthread, aber eventuell nicht das Richtige für eine Produktionsumgebung oder ?

Es wird jedoch demnächst Step7 V5.5 geben und die Optionen (PlcSim, SCL etc.) werden entsprechend etwas später folgen. Somit ist das gefummel gar nicht wirklich nötig. WinCCflex 2K8 SP2 ist bereits Windows 7 tauglich.

Also etwas Geduld und erspart euch das gebastel und vor Allem, erspart euch die Geschichte mit der VM ...

Sorgen mache ich mir jedoch über andere Programme (ProTool etc.) die ja auch immernoch mal gebraucht werden ....

Lieben Gruß
Lazarus™


----------



## Reto (17 Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen

Ist schon etwas bekannt, wann die 5.5er Version erscheinen wird?

Ich wurde drum gezwungen (Drittsoftware), mein Produktiv-System auf Win7 umzustellen und darf nun in dieser besch****** VM (XP Mode) mich herum drücken. Es funktioniert eigentlich alles, nur schläft mir regelmässig das Gesicht ein.

Ich hab mich mal damit Versucht, auf meinem Win7 das Ganze zum laufen zu kriegen, ohne erfolg. Nach anpassen der msi-Dateien starte ich das Setup, welches dann irgend wann im Schritt "Registriere Anwendung ..." hängen bleibt. Kennt jemand das Phenomen?

Danke und Gruss


----------



## rs-plc-aa (18 Mai 2010)

Ich würde mal versuchen das mit Virtual PC "standalone" laufen zu lassen und nicht als "XP Mode"

Die Version 5.5 wird voraussichtlich erst zur SPS/IPC/Drives oder womöglich erst danach erscheinen...


----------



## centipede (18 Mai 2010)

rs-plc-aa schrieb:


> Ich würde mal versuchen das mit Virtual PC "standalone" laufen zu lassen und nicht als "XP Mode"
> 
> Die Version 5.5 wird voraussichtlich erst zur SPS/IPC/Drives oder womöglich erst danach erscheinen...



Woher hast du diese Infos für die Verspätung?
Bis jetzt gilt immer noch der Termin Anfang Juni!


----------



## rs-plc-aa (19 Mai 2010)

Von Anfang Juni weiss ich jetzt wiederum nichts...

Vielleicht wurde es ja vorgezogen?

Meine Info war daß die Version 5.5 zusammen mit dem Portal herauskommt und da wird es wohl sogar bis Herbst verdammt knapp...

Ausserdem wird sich mit der Freigabe von V5.5 für Profis immer noch nicht viel ändern (im Kontext mit Windows 7) - da es eben noch zu viele Zusatzpakete / Addons gibt die diese Freigabe noch nicht haben.

Fraglich wird ebenfalls sein wie viele davon in der ersten Version des Portals verfügbar sein werden.

Also als Profi würde ich immer noch bei XP im "Real-Mode" bleiben da es hiermit momentan einfach keine Grenzen gibt!


----------



## IBFS (19 Mai 2010)

Bei DELL geibt es aktuell zum Glück noch Laptops mit XP SP3 Downgrade.
Es wohl noch ne Weile dauern, bis V5.5 sicher und stabil läuft. 
Ja und solche Macken wie FLEX 2008 SP2 tragen auch nicht unbedingt
zum schnellen Update und Hochrüsten bei.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## centipede (19 Mai 2010)

rs-plc-aa schrieb:


> Von Anfang Juni weiss ich jetzt wiederum nichts...
> 
> Vielleicht wurde es ja vorgezogen?
> 
> ...



Also meine Infos sehen so aus:

- im Juni kommt 5.5
- im Juli kommt die Professionel 2010 mit allen dazugehörigen Optionen (auch mit Win7 Freigabe)
- Ende des Jahres kommt das Portal (ich denke aber eher Anfang 2011)
- Anfang 2011 kommt noch das SP1 für 5.5 mit 64Bit Freigabe.

Ob es eingehalten wird, wird man sehen.

Gruß,
Centi


----------



## Reto (20 Mai 2010)

Das Problem meiner Installationsschwierigkeiten dürfte wohl daran liegen, dass ich eine SR4 habe und nicht die SR6. Muss ich die kaufen oder kann man das irgend wie kostengünstig (-los) updaten?
Weil ich möchte nicht zwingend noch viel Geld ausgeben, wenn in einem guten Monat dann die 2010er herauskommt.


----------



## devonte09 (3 Juni 2010)

hallo,
versuche gerade verzweifelt 5.4 auf meinem win7 laptop zu installieren,
habe alle beschriebenen stup.msi´s verändert.
ausser  -S7PCT (Wo ist diese??)

Setup beendet sich während der installation ständig selbst ohne spezifische Fehlermeldung
"Ihr System wurde nicht verändert..."

Weiß jemand um Rat?


----------



## Uroessler (4 Juni 2010)

> _Ich sehe keinen Grund, jetzt wenige Tage nach dem final release von Win7 mir diese ganze Prozedur anzutun. Ich lege eher mehr Wert darauf, die ganzen Simatic Software Pakete auf einem mir bekannten und stabilen OS (und das ist WinXP Prof mit SP3 mittlerweile) all das Gerödels ohne grössere Probleme lauffähig und stabil in Betrieb zu haben. Insbesondere die meisten COM-Pakete aus dem STEP 5 ... _


 
Mir geht hier in dem Forum echt auf den Sack, dass immer irgendjemand was zu meckern hat. Ich finde es gut, wenn jemand seine Erfahrungen teilen will. Ob man das nun machen will oder nicht, interessiert doch eigentlich niemand. Und wer es machen will, kann die Erfahrungen nutzen.

Deshalb Danke für den Beitrag, obwohl ich es auch nicht machen werde.


----------



## Quabenaxl (10 Juni 2010)

*Bedanken*

Hallo Leute,
also ich finde auch, dass mann statt Kritik zu üben, sich freuen sollte, wenn jemand wie Xylen.C4 sich die Mühe macht, hier ein Tut. einzustellen, von dem alle profitieren können. Dafür noch mal vielen Dank.
Gruß an alle die meiner Meinung sind  :TOOL:


----------



## cranK (16 Juni 2010)

moin
Also ich habe die Anleitung nun auch benutzt und bis jetzt ganz gut klar gekommen.
Jetzt will ich den USB PC Adapter benutzten, habe auch die Treiber, nur wird mir bei den PG Schnittstellen keine PC Adapter Verbindung angezeigt die ich auf USB stellen kann.

Kann mir da noch einer weiter helfen ?


----------



## Jochen Kühner (16 Juni 2010)

cranK schrieb:


> moin
> Also ich habe die Anleitung nun auch benutzt und bis jetzt ganz gut klar gekommen.
> Jetzt will ich den USB PC Adapter benutzten, habe auch die Treiber, nur wird mir bei den PG Schnittstellen keine PC Adapter Verbindung angezeigt die ich auf USB stellen kann.
> 
> Kann mir da noch einer weiter helfen ?



Orginal Siemens oder Netlink?


----------



## cranK (16 Juni 2010)

Original Siemens.

Aber ich glaube ehr das das Problem darin besteht das ich gar keine "PC Adapter" Schnittstelle bei den PG/PC Schnittstellen installiert habe bzw. kann.

gruß


----------



## Goldfield (11 Juli 2010)

Vielen Dank für die ausführliche Anleitung.

@ Hans.S. Du brauchst nicht extra durch dein zusätzliches Bild mit dem Schriftzug "blöd,Mann" extra daraufhin weisen. Auch ohne Bild merkt man das gleich an deiner Rechtsschreibung schon im ersten Satz. Du tuts dir sicherlich selbst einen großen Gefallen damit vielleicht mal ein anderes Bild zuverwenden und deine Schreibfähigkeiten zu verbessern.


----------



## mithgar (21 Juli 2010)

Hallo.

Erstmal danke für die ausführliche Anleitung.

Hab soweit auch alles geändert in den .msi Dateien, kann es jedoch immer noch nicht installieren.

Wenn er versucht Step 7 5.4. zu installieren dauerst es nur ca. 10 Seks und es öffnet sich ein Fenster in dem folgendes steht:"  

Der Assisten wurde unterbrochen bevor STEP7 vollständig installiert werden konnte.

Ihr System wurde nicht verändert. Um die Installation zu einem anderen Zeitpunkt abzuschließen, muß das Setup erneut ausgeführt werden."

Ich habs schon 2-3x versucht jedoch erfolglos.

Woran liegt das??

Wisst ihr wa sdas sein kann bzw. hatte das schon mal einer?


----------



## Reto (21 Juli 2010)

Hast du die neuste Version (2006 Prof SR6)? Ich hatte das selbe Problem, dass mit meiner SR4 genau dieses Phenomen auftrag. Ich hab dann einfach bei Siemens die Testversion bestellt (kostet glaub um die 30€) und damit gings.


----------



## mithgar (21 Juli 2010)

jo hab grade gesehen das ich noch die SR3(!!) Versio habe und damit klappts nicht.

Habe die SR5 Demo hier als CD aus einem Buch mit Programmieraufgaben. Damit funktionierts einwandfrei.

Weiss vielleicht jemand ob ich die Demo irgendwie länger als die 14 Tage benutzen kann??

Jetzt hab ich das Problem mit der S7EpaSRVx.exe wie schon einige Seiten vorher beschrieben, aber wo kann ich nu die Datei herzaubern??

und wo soll se hin?


----------



## Reto (21 Juli 2010)

Der Sinn einer 14-Tage-Testversion ist ja eigentlich nicht, dass du die länger verwendest als 14 Tage 

Wenn du eine Lizenz mit deiner SR3 hast, dann müsste die eigentlich auch mit der SR5 / 6 oder was auch immer tun.

Das fehlende File lad ich dir nach'm Mittag irgend wo hoch.


----------



## mithgar (21 Juli 2010)

dank dir für die datei schon mal 

das mit der lizenz probier ich dann nachher mal aus, wenn ich die datei hab


----------



## Reto (21 Juli 2010)

http://www.file-upload.net/download-2687860/s7epasrvx.exe.html


----------



## mithgar (21 Juli 2010)

danke!

in welches verzeichnis/ordner muss die rein?


----------



## Reto (21 Juli 2010)

C:\Program Files\Common Files\Siemens\S7SDD


----------



## mithgar (21 Juli 2010)

dank dir


----------



## Olsen112 (7 September 2010)

Ersteinmal recht schönen Dank für die geniale Anleitung und wertvollen Tipps.
Habe aber nun noch eine Frage: Wie bekomme ich meinen PC-Adapter (Seriell->MPI) installiert. Finde keine Möglichkeit ihn zu installieren.
Wäre nett wenn mir darauf jemand einen Rat nennen könnte.

Danke
Olsen112


----------



## Jochen Kühner (7 September 2010)

Installieren:

Unter PG/PC Schnittstelle auf 

Schnittstelle Hinzufügen Entfernen "auswählen" drücken und dann den "PC Adapter" installieren.


----------



## cranK (9 September 2010)

ich habe das ganze auch unter win7 installiert und ich kann keine pc adapter schnittstelle hinzufügen weil die nirgends in der liste auftaucht.

wenn einer weiß wie man die in die liste bekommt wäre ich sehr dankbar für eine antwort.

gruß cranK


----------



## gravieren (10 September 2010)

Hi


Warum verwendest du nicht die Version  5.5    ?


----------



## Perfektionist (10 September 2010)

gravieren schrieb:


> Warum verwendest du nicht die Version 5.5 ?


Diese Frage lag mir auch schon sowas von auf der Zunge - aber als SUS-Kunde kann man diese Frage wesentlich leichter stellen, als derjenige, der als V5.4-Besitzer und nicht SUS-Kunde sich aus verschiedenen Gründen schwerer tut, sich die Version V5.5 zu besorgen.


----------



## Flash1506 (13 Januar 2011)

Guten Abend

erstmal danke für das super TuT.

Nun zu meiner problematik:

Mein Betriebssystem ist Win7 64Bit (sowie 90% der gesamten Klasse).

Haben nun Anfang des Jahres endlich von Siemens die V5.5 bekommen.
Versucht zu installieren und siehe da nichts geht 

Daher nun die Frage:

Bevor ich jetzt anfang evtl. alles zu verbiegen mit dem Orca-Tool

ist dies nur für V5.4 und nur 32bit geeignet oder funktioniert das dann auch auf 64bit??

Gibts vlt. ne andere möglichkeit?

Ich weiß XP-Mode 2.OS usw. jedoch möchte ich genau das umgehen da dies nicht das wahre ist (bzw. keine Änderung zum derzeitigem stand)


Für eure Antworten im vorraus vielen Dank


MfG

Flash


----------



## Jochen Kühner (13 Januar 2011)

*Mhmmm*

Ob du's mit Orca zum installieren bekommst weiss Ich nicht, jedoch ist es nur eine 32Bit Version und somit gibts noch keine Treiber für Win64, d.h. du wirst später auf jeden Fall keinen Onlinezugrif haben!


----------



## Reto (13 Januar 2011)

x64 wird wohl aktuell noch nicht gehen.

Von Siemens hab ich die Auskunft, dass selbst das berüchtigte TIA noch kein x64 unterstützen wird, was nach letzter Aussage im März erscheinen soll ... erst dann das SP1 (Geplant auf Juni/Juli) soll x64 unterstützen.

Schade, aber da kommen wir nicht dran vorbei :/
Ich bin auch gerade dabei auf meinem neuen Notebook Win7 x86 zu installieren :sm18: und das bereits installierte x64 zu entsorgen :/

Gruss


----------



## Flash1506 (14 Januar 2011)

Danke für die Antworten

Das mit dem Onlinezugriff ist eigentlich egal benötigen das Programm nur zum üben und Hardware hat keiner von uns daheim.

Dann heißt das wohl noch warten und weiterhin mim Virtual PC arbeiten 
Win7 x86 kommt nicht in Frage wegen Arbeitsspeicher



Gruss

Flash


----------



## EchOch04 (16 Januar 2011)

*Wo finde ich die Wincc Datei?*

Danke für deine Anleitung. Leider finde ich die WINCC Dateien nicht. Hoffe auf Antwort. Wenn ich irgendwo diese Datei runterladen muss würde ich mich über den Link freuen.

Hab von der Schule die Version Step 7 Professional 2006 SR6 erhalten. Ich benutze Windows 7 Professional 32-bit.


----------



## Reto (16 Januar 2011)

Bei Step7 Pro SR6 ist kein WinCC dabei, da brauchst du auch die Dateien nicht.

Sprichst du von WinCC oder von WinCC flexible? Welche Version?


----------



## EchOch04 (16 Januar 2011)

Also ich benötige überhaupt kein WINCC bzw. WINCC flexible. Jedoch bleibt die Installation irgenwann stehen. Doch wird mir mitgeteillt dass ich nicht das richtige Betriebssystem besitze. Hab mich aber an die Anleitung auf Seite 1 gehalten.


----------



## Corosop15 (16 Januar 2011)

Läuft nicht unter Win7.


----------



## EchOch04 (16 Januar 2011)

Warum ist es denn Xylen.C4 gelungen diese Version mit seinem "Trick" zu installieren?


----------



## Reto (16 Januar 2011)

@Corosop15: Rein offiziell von Siemens-Seite her geb ich dir recht ... aber wer hört schon immer auf Siemens 

Step7 SR6 läuft tadellos unter Win7, solange es sich um eine 32-Bit Version handelt. Habe ich selber seit Monate im Einsatz.

@EchOch04: Wie heisst denn die Meldung genau? Bist du die Anleitung durchgegangen (mit ORCA)?


----------



## EchOch04 (16 Januar 2011)

*Wincc*

@ reto: benötige ich nun dieses wincc? Wenn ja von wo bekomme ich es? Ich habe die Anleitung mit Orca klomplett befollgt.


----------



## Reto (16 Januar 2011)

WinCC brauchst du nicht, solange du nur SPSen programmieren willst.

WinCC ist eine Visualisierungs-Software ... und WinCC flexible das Programmier-Tool für die Simatic-Panels.

Brauchs du aber beides nicht, wenn du nur die SPS programmieren willst.


----------



## Corosop15 (16 Januar 2011)

Vielleicht sollte es ja zu Denken geben:

Bei dem Einem oder Anderen klappt es mehr oder weniger gut, komplett schon gar nicht.
Darum erteilt auch Siemens keine Freigabe ihrerseits.


----------



## Reto (16 Januar 2011)

Es gibt halt Umstände, die etwas anderes garnicht zulassen ... kauf heute mal ein handelsübliches Notebook, das noch Vista drauf hat (oder gar XP) ... das kriegst du beinahe nicht mehr.

Das nächste Thema kommt mit den x64 Systemen, welche von Siemens ja auch noch nicht freigegeben sind.


----------



## Corosop15 (16 Januar 2011)

Ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache, daß die Betriebssysteme nicht kompatibel sind (wäre ja auch ein Ding...).
Und genau deswegen klappt's halt nur ein bißchen oder auch gar nicht. Unterschiedliche Hardware wird sicherlich auch noch eine Rolle spielen.


----------



## Reto (16 Januar 2011)

Btw. 2010 (5.5) ist ja nun freigegeben für Windows 7 ...

@EchOch04: Vieleicht fragst du mal in der Schule nach, ob die nicht eine aktuelle Version haben? Bei einer Schule würde ich eigentlich davon ausgehen, dass die SUS haben und damit die aktuellen Versionen erhalten.


----------



## PN/DP (16 Januar 2011)

Reto schrieb:


> @Corosop15: Rein offiziell von Siemens-Seite her geb ich dir recht ... aber wer hört schon immer auf Siemens


Na, z.B. Leute, die verantwortungsbewußt an Industrieanlagen arbeiten und nicht leichtfertig unberechenbare Risiken eingehen dürfen.



Reto schrieb:


> Step7 SR6 läuft tadellos unter Win7, solange es sich um eine 32-Bit Version handelt. Habe ich selber seit Monate im Einsatz.


"Im Einsatz" heißt hoffentlich nicht, daß Du mit dieser nicht freigegebenen Installation an echten Industrieanlagen arbeitest?!
Wenn doch - sorry, dafür kann ich überhaupt kein Verständnis aufbringen. Besonders, da es schon seit Monaten die freigegebene V5.5 gibt.

Wenn ich bedenke, daß hier auch total unerfahrene Laien mitlesen und dieser Thread vermittelt, daß das größte Problem das Umgehen der Installationshindernisse ist und danach ist alles unbedenklich - nee, da kann ich solche Aussagen nicht unkommentiert stehen lassen.

"Ein Programm installieren können" (notfalls mit Tricks) heißt nicht, daß das Programm dann zuverlässig läuft, auch wenn es so scheint. Wenn Siemens ausdrücklich schreibt, daß ein Programm nicht für den Ablauf unter Win7 freigegeben ist, dann wird Siemens schon wissen warum. Niemand anders als Siemens kann fundiert einschätzen, welche Gefahren von der nicht bestimmungsgemäßen Verwendung der Software im produktiven Einsatz ausgehen.

Wenn es nur um private Programmierübungen geht, warum muß Step7 dann unbedingt direkt unter Win7 laufen? Warum soll es dann nicht in einer kompatiblen VM laufen? Weil das nicht "chic" genug ist?

Harald


----------



## EchOch04 (16 Januar 2011)

*Gute Dinge sind 3*

Na endlich bei dem dritten Versuch hat es funktioniert. Ob alles funktioniert versuch ich erst morgen. Danke für euere Hilfe.


----------



## marlob (16 Januar 2011)

EchOch04 schrieb:


> Na endlich bei dem dritten Versuch hat es funktioniert. Ob alles funktioniert versuch ich erst morgen. Danke für euere Hilfe.


Schön, aber du hast dir schon den Beitrag von PN/DP durchgelesen. Und auch verstanden was er damit sagen will


----------



## Corosop15 (16 Januar 2011)

EchOch04 schrieb:


> Na endlich bei dem dritten Versuch hat es funktioniert. Ob alles funktioniert versuch ich erst morgen. Danke für euere Hilfe.


 
Wow, gut. Und was uns das jetzt sagen? Nicht aufgeben, ich habe nur 3mal gebraucht? 4,5 ... bis 10mal oder mehr ist auch okay?
Hauptsache läuft, wie sicher ist eh egal.

Schön für Dich.


----------



## Reto (17 Januar 2011)

@PN/DP: Ich habe SUS und arbeite heute natürlich mit der 5.5er Version. Mit der VM arbeiten ist nicht wirklich eine Alternative ... jeder, der das schonmal gemacht hat, der weiss dass dies kein Arbeiten ist.
Es gibt immer wieder berechtigte Gründe dafür, auf ein neues Betriebsystem umzusteigen. Z.B. weil am andere Softwaren einsetzt, die dieses OS vorschreiben oder weil von einer zentralen IT global umgestellt wurde oder ...

Ich geb dir recht, dass es durchaus sein kann, dass einzelne Funktionen nicht immer 100% richtig angezeigt werden könnten oder dass das eine oder Andere nicht funktioniert (hab ich zwar nie bemerkt, aber mag ja sein). Doch diese Angstmacherei ist nun wirklich nicht nötig ... denn entweder es funktioniert; oder eben nicht. Die Kommunikation (z.B.) funktioniert nicht halb, dass da nur einen Teil übertragen wird und die Maschine dann hüpft statt rollt, für sowas gibts schliesslich CRC.

Dass Siemens das am Besten beurteilen kann ist sicher richtig ... doch wenn selbst Siemens sagt, dass man im Internet Anleitungen findet, die gut und zuverlässig funktionieren, dann seh ich absolut keinen plausiblen Grund, dies nicht zu machen.

Gruss


----------



## marlob (17 Januar 2011)

Reto schrieb:


> ...Mit der VM arbeiten ist nicht wirklich eine Alternative ... jeder, der das schonmal gemacht hat, der weiss dass dies kein Arbeiten ist.
> ...


Ich kenne etliche die das machen. 
Wo lagen deine Probleme konkret?



Reto schrieb:


> ...
> Ich geb dir recht, dass es durchaus sein kann, dass einzelne Funktionen nicht immer 100% richtig angezeigt werden könnten oder dass das eine oder Andere nicht funktioniert (hab ich zwar nie bemerkt, aber mag ja sein). Doch diese Angstmacherei ist nun wirklich nicht nötig ... denn entweder es funktioniert; oder eben nicht. Die Kommunikation (z.B.) funktioniert nicht halb, dass da nur einen Teil übertragen wird und die Maschine dann hüpft statt rollt, für sowas gibts schliesslich CRC.
> ...


Genau deshalb möchte ich nicht damit arbeiten. Ich will nicht mitten im Projekt feststellen, das etwas nicht funktioniert. Schon gar nicht in der Inbetriebnahmephase.
Wer garantiert dir, das etwas nicht halb funktioniert? Kannst du das irgendwie belegen?



Reto schrieb:


> ...
> Dass Siemens das am Besten beurteilen kann ist sicher richtig ... doch wenn selbst Siemens sagt, dass man im Internet Anleitungen findet, die gut und zuverlässig funktionieren, dann seh ich absolut keinen plausiblen Grund, dies nicht zu machen.
> 
> Gruss


Wo hat Siemens das gesagt?
Kannst du mir eine Quelle angeben?


----------



## Reto (17 Januar 2011)

marlob schrieb:


> Ich kenne etliche die das machen.
> Wo lagen deine Probleme konkret?


Wenn du nicht einen top leistungsstarken Rechner besitzst und das in XP-Mode laufen lässt, dann hast du laags ohne Ende. Ein arbeiten wird mühsam und ein Beobachten von Zuständen (z.B. im FUP/KOP) nahezu unmöglich, weil die VM dann sich vieleicht weigert, die Linie grün darzustellen oder dies erst mit dem nächsten Scrollen macht, wenn das Bild neu aufgebaut wird. Weiteres Thema sind immer die Schnittstellen.



marlob schrieb:


> Genau deshalb möchte ich nicht damit arbeiten. Ich will nicht mitten im Projekt feststellen, das etwas nicht funktioniert. Schon gar nicht in der Inbetriebnahmephase.
> Wer garantiert dir, das etwas nicht halb funktioniert? Kannst du das irgendwie belegen?


Es sagt ja niemand, dass du damit arbeiten musst ... aber kategorisch ablehnen ist halt auch keine Lösung. Ohne Fortschritt kommt man nicht weiter, sonst würden auch heute noch alle mit OP15 *sorry* arbeiten 
Wer garantiert dir, dass in einem offiziellen Release keine Fehler sind? Noch nie einen Bluescreen gehabt? Das sind offizielle Produkte, welche bestimmungsgemäss eingesetzt werden ... und trotzdem haben sie Fehler.
Wie schonmal angetönt, steht nun die Debatte mit x64 an ... Viele der heute gekauften Notebooks haben mehr als 4GB RAM intus und demzufolge Windows 7 x64 vorinstalliert. Dieses darf ich nun deinstallieren und mich mit einem 32-Bit-System rumschlagen ... dass dabei über die hälfte meines RAMs brach liegt, interessiert niemanden.



marlob schrieb:


> Wo hat Siemens das gesagt?
> Kannst du mir eine Quelle angeben?


Support ... Name weiss ich nicht mehr. Ich hatte da angerufen, um genau das Problem zu diskutieren und da haben Sie mir das gesagt.


----------



## marlob (17 Januar 2011)

Reto schrieb:


> Wenn du nicht einen top leistungsstarken Rechner besitzst und das in XP-Mode laufen lässt, dann hast du laags ohne Ende. Ein arbeiten wird mühsam und ein Beobachten von Zuständen (z.B. im FUP/KOP) nahezu unmöglich, weil die VM dann sich vieleicht weigert, die Linie grün darzustellen oder dies erst mit dem nächsten Scrollen macht, wenn das Bild neu aufgebaut wird. Weiteres Thema sind immer die Schnittstellen.
> ...


Gut, den habe ich und darum habe ich auch keine Probleme damit.



Reto schrieb:


> Es sagt ja niemand, dass du damit arbeiten musst ... aber kategorisch ablehnen ist halt auch keine Lösung. Ohne Fortschritt kommt man nicht weiter, sonst würden auch heute noch alle mit OP15 *sorry* arbeiten
> Wer garantiert dir, dass in einem offiziellen Release keine Fehler sind? Noch nie einen Bluescreen gehabt? Das sind offizielle Produkte, welche bestimmungsgemäss eingesetzt werden ... und trotzdem haben sie Fehler.
> ...


Bei einem Fehler im offiziellen Release mache ich Siemens verantwortlich.
in deiner Situation wirst du es dann schwer haben!



Reto schrieb:


> ...
> Support ... Name weiss ich nicht mehr. Ich hatte da angerufen, um genau das Problem zu diskutieren und da haben Sie mir das gesagt.


Ich lasse mir solche Aussagen auch noch immer mal per Mail schicken.
Ansonsten habe ich nichts davon. Wer sagt mir denn das der Support Mitarbeiter, der eigentlich wenig Ahnung hat, diese Info nicht einfach aus unserem Forum geholt hat


----------



## Reto (17 Januar 2011)

marlob schrieb:


> Bei einem Fehler im offiziellen Release mache ich Siemens verantwortlich.
> in deiner Situation wirst du es dann schwer haben!


Naja ... hast du mal versucht, einen Software-Lieferanten zur Rechenschaft zu ziehen? Die bedingen sich immer alles aus mit den Lizenzverträgen und dem ganzen Zeugs. Kennst du einen Fall, wo ein Software-Lieferant effektiv zahlen musste (ausgenommen riesen Konzerne oder gar Regierungen klagen an)?
Ich denke, dass dies wohl eher weniger Erfolgreich enden wird. Bei jeder Software müssen wir mit Bugs leben, nicht zuletzt weil die so umfangreich sind, dass die garnicht mehr komplett durchgetestet werden können.
Kleines Beispiel: Wenn ich meinen Rechner in den Ruhezustand versetze und anschliessend wieder starte, kann ich alles machen, ausser den Simatic-Manager (V5.5) starten. Es passiert einfach nichts. Der Fehler ist Siemens bekannt, wird aber wohl nicht mehr korrigiert, da ja das TIA im Anmarsch ist. Soviel zum Thema sich verantwortlich fühlen und Siemens weiss, was ihre Software macht


----------



## marlob (17 Januar 2011)

Reto schrieb:


> Naja ... hast du mal versucht, einen Software-Lieferanten zur Rechenschaft zu ziehen? Die bedingen sich immer alles aus mit den Lizenzverträgen und dem ganzen Zeugs. Kennst du einen Fall, wo ein Software-Lieferant effektiv zahlen musste (ausgenommen riesen Konzerne oder gar Regierungen klagen an)?
> Ich denke, dass dies wohl eher weniger Erfolgreich enden wird. Bei jeder Software müssen wir mit Bugs leben, nicht zuletzt weil die so umfangreich sind, dass die garnicht mehr komplett durchgetestet werden können.
> Kleines Beispiel: Wenn ich meinen Rechner in den Ruhezustand versetze und anschliessend wieder starte, kann ich alles machen, ausser den Simatic-Manager (V5.5) starten. Es passiert einfach nichts. Der Fehler ist Siemens bekannt, wird aber wohl nicht mehr korrigiert, da ja das TIA im Anmarsch ist. Soviel zum Thema sich verantwortlich fühlen und Siemens weiss, was ihre Software macht


Unabhängig ob du den Software-Lieferanten zur Rechenschaft ziehen kannst oder nicht. Erkläre mal deinem Kunden das seine Anlage nicht mehr funktioniert, nicht rechtzeitig in Betrieb genommen werden kann oder oder oder bloss weil du eine Software benutzt die für dein Betriebssystem nicht freigegeben ist. Obwohl es andere Möglichkeiten gegeben hätte!


----------



## Reto (17 Januar 2011)

Sicher ... aber ändert sich daran etwas, wenn's ein Siemens-Bug ist? Dem Kunden ist das scheiss egal.

Aber ... wenn ich sowas mache (von mir aus als Murks bezeichnet), dann teste ich die Funktionen, die ich anschliessend brauche auch, ob's geht oder nicht. Und zur Not kann man dann noch immer den XP-Mode verwenden (wenn alles schief läuft); installiert ist das ja in max. einer Stunde.


----------



## marlob (17 Januar 2011)

Reto schrieb:


> Sicher ... aber ändert sich daran etwas, wenn's ein Siemens-Bug ist? Dem Kunden ist das scheiss egal.
> 
> Aber ... wenn ich sowas mache (von mir aus als Murks bezeichnet), dann teste ich die Funktionen, die ich anschliessend brauche auch, ob's geht oder nicht. Und zur Not kann man dann noch immer den XP-Mode verwenden (wenn alles schief läuft); installiert ist das ja in max. einer Stunde.


Ich versuche es von vorn herein vernünftig und verantwortungsbewusst zu machen. Aber du musst selber wissen was du machst, sind ja deine Anlagen und Kunden.


----------



## EchOch04 (18 Januar 2011)

*ältere Versionen*

Hallo,
hab noch ein letztes  Problem. In der Schule nutzen wir die Version 5.3 von Step 7. Zu Hause nutze ich jetzt die Version 5.4. Möchte ich gerne mit den Arbeiten zu Hause fortfahren, sind alle FCs und FBs verschwunden. ist das normal oder sind die beiden Versionen nicht kompatibel.


Mein System:
Windows 7 Professional 32bit
Step 7 Professional 2006 SR6


----------



## PN/DP (18 Januar 2011)

EchOch04 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hab noch ein letztes  Problem. In der Schule nutzen wir die Version 5.3 von Step 7. Zu Hause nutze ich jetzt die Version 5.4. Möchte ich gerne mit den Arbeiten zu Hause fortfahren, sind alle FCs und FBs verschwunden. ist das normal oder sind die beiden Versionen nicht kompatibel.
> 
> 
> ...


Normalerweise sind die Projekt-Versionen kompatibel, sogar rückwärts, sofern nicht Hardware enthalten ist, die 
V5.3 noch nicht kennt.

Bei Dir wird das wohl eins der unwesentlichen Probleme sein, weswegen Siemens sagt: Step7 V5.4 + Windows 7 = Njet.
Ist doch klar, wenn man die Installation 3x machen muß, daß irgendwas dabei auf der Strecke bleibt.
Bei Deinem Problem werden wohl nur seeehr wenig Leute helfen können. Siemens nicht (siehe oben) und andere Leute, 
die soviel Ahnung haben, um rauszukriegen woran es klemmt, die haben nicht solche abenteuerlichen Installationen.
Da wirst Du wohl warten müssen, ob sich einer der Installationskünstler meldet und Rat weiß ...
Ich kann nur empfehlen: installiere Dein Step7 so wie von Siemens empfohlen in einer geeigneten VM.
Mehr Hilfe kann ich Dir nicht geben.
Ob Dein jetziges Problem das "letzte" Problem ist, ist auch noch lange nicht 'raus.

Kann ich nur sagen: pgh.

Finde ich übrigens sehr merkwürdig, daß eine Schule, die selbst nur Step7 V5.3 einsetzt, ihren Schülern für die 
Hausaufgaben die "billig"-Software Step 7 Professional 2006 SR6 einfach so mitgibt ...

Harald


----------



## EchOch04 (18 Januar 2011)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Finde ich übrigens sehr merkwürdig, daß eine Schule, die selbst nur Step7 V5.3 einsetzt, ihren Schülern für die
> Hausaufgaben die "billig"-Software Step 7 Professional 2006 SR6 einfach so mitgibt ...
> 
> Harald


 
Nun das liegt daran, dass ich dieses Jahr mit der Lehre zum Technicker fertig werde. Unsere Schule hat noch etwas "ältere" PCs (Windows XP). Mann will doch nicht immer STEP 7 neu installieren nur weil Siemens eine neue Version rausbringt.
Ebenfalls benötige ich STEP 7 um meine Projektarbeiten abzuschliessen. Ohne diese Projektarbeiten werde ich nicht zum Ablussexamen zugelassen. Es handelt sich hierbei um Fischertechnik Modelle die von der SPS gesteuert werden.


----------



## PN/DP (18 Januar 2011)

EchOch04 schrieb:


> Ebenfalls benötige ich STEP 7 um meine Projektarbeiten abzuschliessen. Ohne diese Projektarbeiten werde ich nicht zum Ablussexamen zugelassen. Es handelt sich hierbei um Fischertechnik Modelle die von der SPS gesteuert werden.


Wenn es so wichtig ist, warum läßt Du Dich dann auf solche Installations-Experimente ein? Was ist wenn Deine Installation ein paar tage vor dem Termin crasht und Dein Projekt ist futsch?
Sorge dafür, daß Dein Step7 in der von Siemens vorgesehenen Ablaufumgebung läuft, dann hast Du einige Sorgen weniger, schläfst ruhiger und sparst wahrscheinlich auch noch Zeit, die Du besser zum Step7-lernen verwenden kannst.

Harald


----------



## EchOch04 (19 Januar 2011)

*keine Aktuelle Version*

Die Schule besitzt keine aktuelle Version von Step 7. Also muss ich mit dem arbeiten was die Schule mir gibt.


----------



## blacky1989 (10 Februar 2011)

> *S7EpaSRVx.exe*
> 
> Step7 und PCLSIM haben rumgemeckert das die Datei S7EpaSRVx.exe fehlt,  dies kann aber vorerst nicht beachtet werden, die Installation geht  weiter! (wenn ihr diese nicht habt einfach  ---->“S7EpaSRVx.exe“<----- bei  Google suchen)
> 
> ...



Weiß hier jemand vielleicht zufällig noch einen Link um S7EpaSRVx.exe zu Downloaden??
Ich habe schon die zwei ausprobiert, funktionieren aber beide nicht!!!
http://depositfiles.com/files/p8qrr5xsm
http://letitbit.net/download/2314.274a62325600990cd7bd8fe3f/Win7_adaptaion.zip.html

Falls jemand Step7 unter Vista zu laufen hat, findet man die Datei auch im Ordner Program Files\ Common Files. Wo aber genau in diesem Ordner weiß ich auch nicht.
Wenn jemand evtl. so freundlich wäre diese Datei hier zu uploaden??


----------



## blacky1989 (10 Februar 2011)

Hat sich erledigt habe einen Link gefunden.

http://www.mediafire.com/?nshn9dd53mx2q02


----------



## PN/DP (10 Februar 2011)

blacky1989 schrieb:


> Hat sich erledigt habe einen Link gefunden.


... und Du bist Dir natürlich 100% sicher, daß das die originale Datei von Siemens ist und Du Dir nicht gerade freiwillig einen Trojaner installierst? Das Internet ist ja sooo vertrauenswürdig und sicher ... 

Harald


----------



## Verpolt (10 Februar 2011)

PN/DP schrieb:


> ... und Du bist Dir natürlich 100% sicher, daß das die originale Datei von Siemens ist und Du Dir nicht gerade freiwillig einen Trojaner installierst? Das Internet ist ja sooo vertrauenswürdig und sicher ...
> 
> Harald



Irgendwie muss der Stuxnet ja seinen Weg finden


----------



## IBFS (10 Februar 2011)

blacky1989 schrieb:


> Hat sich erledigt habe einen Link gefunden.
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?nshn9dd53mx2q02


 

Sowass nennt sich
*Honeypot*



Frank


----------



## blacky1989 (10 Februar 2011)

Wenn man danach geht darf man auf gar nichts vertrauen was so im Internet kursiert. 
Es ist ja keiner verpflichtet sich sowas zu downloaden.
Ausserdem hab ich ne Hardwarefirewall.


----------



## charli62 (16 Juni 2011)

*Re*

Funktioniert nur mit Professionell oder Ultimate - Version

Gruß

M.S.


----------



## sstuercke (30 Juni 2011)

> (der Automation License Manager wurde von mir vorher mit WINCC installiert!)



Ist der Automation License Manager eine 64bit Anwendung?

Wenn ich Step7 5.5 starten will bekomme ich immer:
-------------
STEP 7 Start(256:132)
Step 7 hat ein Problem mit dem Automation License Manager festgestellt. Die Applikation wird Beendet. Bitte installieren sie den Automation License Manager erneut.
-------------
Habe alle DVDs nach einer Automation License Manager mit 64Bit abgesucht, aber keine gefunden. Wo kann ich eine 64Bit Version finden?


----------



## Verpolt (30 Juni 2011)

Step7 V5.5 ist noch nicht für 64bit-Systeme freigegeben.

XPmode / Virtuelle-Maschine usw... 32bit funktioniert (Auf 64bit Win)


----------



## SoftMachine (30 Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen,



sstuercke schrieb:


> Ist der Automation License Manager eine 64bit Anwendung?
> Wenn ich Step7 5.5 starten will bekomme ich immer:
> -------------
> STEP 7 Start(256:132)
> ...





Verpolt schrieb:


> Step7 V5.5 ist noch nicht für 64bit-Systeme freigegeben.
> XPmode / Virtuelle-Maschine usw... 32bit funktioniert (Auf 64bit Win)


 
Na, den Fehler gab´s auch schon bei 5.4 !

Der ALMsrv-Dienst ist nicht aktiv ...

--> Win-Systemeinstellungen --> Dienst starten --> SM nochmal aufrufen...

Gruss


----------



## sstuercke (1 Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen,





SoftMachine schrieb:


> Na, den Fehler gab´s auch schon bei 5.4 !
> 
> Der ALMsrv-Dienst ist nicht aktiv ...
> 
> ...



der Dienst ist gestartet und im ALM werden die Lizenzen auch angezeigt und es sind auch die richtigen und gültigen installiert. Step7 habe ich schon neu installiert aber keine besserung.


----------



## Verpolt (1 Juli 2011)

> *Beschreibung:
> *Einige Treiber von Softwareprodukten,  insbesondere im Umfeld von Mobilfunk-Software (zur Zeit bekannt sind  Mobile Connect Softwareprodukte), sind mit dem Kommunikationsmechanismus  des Automation License Managers (ALM) 4.0 nicht kompatibel. Dies kann  sich auf den Betrieb des ALM wie folgt auswirken:
> 
> 
> ...


________________________-

PS: Info älter, Link auf neues update


----------



## sstuercke (1 Juli 2011)

Habe jetzt ALM 5.0 deinstalliert und 4.0 SP6 installiert und es funktioniert.


----------



## sstuercke (6 Juli 2011)

Gibt es jetzt eigentlich schon eine 64bit Version von Step7
Habe hier Step7 V11 und die ist nur für 32bit.


----------



## Verpolt (6 Juli 2011)

In Planung........... SP1 / SP2 ?


----------



## ChristophD (6 Juli 2011)

Hi,

Für Step7 V5.5 wird es vermutlich mit dem SP1 eine Unterstützung geben.
Für TIA V11 ebenfalls mit einem SP.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Bananahans (5 Februar 2013)

Hallo, 
ich versuche auch seit gestern wie beschrieben die Version 5.4 auf Windows 7 zum laufen zu bringen.

Grundsätzlich geht eigentlich alles, bis auf die bei uns verwendete USB Verbindung.

der Treiber funktioniert, aber unter PG/PC Schnittstelle einstellen fehlt mir der PC Adapter, was muss ich tun das er noch läuft?

danke schon mal....


----------



## ChristophD (5 Februar 2013)

Hallo,

für den PC Adapter? Da musst du die Treiber für den Adapter erst installieren, die sind erst ab V5.5 dabei.
Ob es die Treiber allerdings für Windows 7 gibt bezweifle ich.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## ducati (5 Februar 2013)

Bananahans schrieb:


> ...geht eigentlich alles, bis auf ....



Ist das für ne Produktivanlage oder nur zum Rumspielen zu Hause?

Du handelst Dir vermutlich mehr Probleme ein, als Dir lieb sein wird...

Auch wenn ichs hier schon mehrmals erwähnt habe, es ist nicht sinnvoll, andere Konfigurationen als die hier erlaubten zu verwenden.

https://support.automation.siemens.com/kompatool/pages/main/index.jsf

erstens krigst Du keinen Support mehr von Siemens, und zweitens funktioniert das wirklich nicht richtig...

Gruß.


----------



## Bananahans (5 Februar 2013)

Ist für unsere Lehrwerkstatt, also keine Produktivanlage, eher zum erlernen.....

danke schon mal für die schnellen antworten....


----------



## ducati (5 Februar 2013)

Bananahans schrieb:


> Ist für unsere Lehrwerkstatt, also keine Produktivanlage, eher zum erlernen....



Na hoffentlich bringt Ihr dann Euren Lehrlingen nicht auch solchen Murks bei... bzw. verbringen dann die Lehrlinge nicht mehr Zeit mit der Problemsuche am unsauber installierten Engineeringsystem als mit der eigentlichen Aufgabe...

aber naja...


----------



## Bananahans (5 Februar 2013)

ich bin ein lehrling! Seh ich weniger als Murks,
sondern wenn man endlich neue PCs für die Lehrwerkstatt bekommt will man sie auch nutzen und nicht wieder "downgraden" auf XP...


da aber das mit dem pc adapter nicht funktionieren will
werden jetzt trotzdem über VM und XP arbeiten...


----------



## ducati (5 Februar 2013)

Bananahans schrieb:


> ich bin ein lehrling! Seh ich weniger als Murks,
> sondern wenn man endlich neue PCs für die Lehrwerkstatt bekommt will man sie auch nutzen und nicht wieder "downgraden" auf XP...
> da aber das mit dem pc adapter nicht funktionieren will
> werden jetzt trotzdem über VM und XP arbeiten...



Wenn die Anwendersoftware XP verlangt, musst Du auch XP nehmen. Ich hoffe, das hast Du jetzt gelernt...


----------



## borromeus (5 Februar 2013)

Wenn die Angst gegenüber der VMWare verflogen ist, und man die enormen Vorteile erkennt, will man eh nichts anderes mehr.
Bei uns läuft kein Engineeringsystem mehr auf einer physikalischen Maschine.
Und wenns wo enorm hakt (S5 zB), nehmen wir halt ein PG.


----------



## ducati (5 Februar 2013)

borromeus schrieb:


> Wenn die Angst gegenüber der VMWare verflogen ist, und man die enormen Vorteile erkennt, will man eh nichts anderes mehr.
> Bei uns läuft kein Engineeringsystem mehr auf einer physikalischen Maschine.
> Und wenns wo enorm hakt (S5 zB), nehmen wir halt ein PG.



Jaein  Ne größere Anlage projektiere ich nicht so gern "virtuell". Aber für kleinere Änderungen oder zum Testen ist VM-Ware Gold wert...


----------



## borromeus (5 Februar 2013)

Wir haben da kein Problem.
Probleme habe ich PCS7 V5.2, 6.0, 7.0, 7.1 (und bald 8.0) auf einem Notebook mitzunehmen.
Wobei wir zugegebenermassen wenige Anwendungen haben, dies direkt von der VM auf die Anlage zu spielen, da die ESn eh beim Kunden stehen.
Dafür kann ich von jeder ES beim Kunden einen Snapshot machen und engineere das genau auf dieser Maschine auf meinem Laptop (SP unf HF unabhängig).
Auch bei großen Projekten klappt das sehr gut.


----------



## ducati (5 Februar 2013)

Jo, genauso ist das bei uns auch.


----------



## ducati (5 Februar 2013)

borromeus schrieb:


> Dafür kann ich von jeder ES beim Kunden einen Snapshot machen und engineere das genau auf dieser Maschine auf meinem Laptop (SP unf HF unabhängig).



Haben da aber oft Probleme mit der XP-Aktivierung... ist ein Graus...


----------

